# Lower quality of a video?



## kr651129 (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got a few mkv files that I need to lower the quality of because I play them on my Wii via Wii Media Center and it just can't handle them.  Is there any software available for FreeBSD that will do this?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 10, 2012)

multimedia/ffmpeg can do anything including make coffee.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2012)

multimedia/mencoder is another option.


----------



## FIlIPy65 (Aug 17, 2012)

There are (good) GUI options too:
multimedia/gmencoder
multimedia/arista
multimedia/handbrake

Maybe have some more, but for FreeBSD I don't know.

Cheers.


----------

